# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Εισαγωγή στο Bodybuilding - Volume 2 - Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης

## Polyneikos

*Εισαγωγή στο Bodybuilding - Volume 2
*
*Did you ever want it, did you want it bad,Did you ever fight it,all of the pain,so much power..*
*Η μυϊκή ανάπτυξη, υπερτροφία, υπερπλασία, μετατροπή μυϊκών ινών και οι λοιπές παράπλευρες προσαρμογές.- Αυτό είναι το περιεχόμενο του κειμένου μας που ακολουθεί.*

Έρχεται, πάντα, εκείνη η στιγμή, λίγο πιο νωρίς ή λίγο πιο αργά που η ανάγκη επιβάλλει να ακούσεις τον εαυτό σου και όχι τους γύρω σου. Αρκετά με αυτό.
Υπήρξες μαθητής και δάσκαλος, πλέον,η επιταγή είναι της απόδοσης. Η ανάπτυξη μυϊκότητας και δύναμης δεν είναι και ούτε υπήρξε ή θα γίνει ποτέ αστροφυσική ή πυρηνική φυσική. Σε ό,τι, ωστόσο, αφορά στη σωματική διάπλαση οτιδήποτε υπερβαίνει τη γνώση των θεμελιωδών αρχών που τη διέπουν καθώς και απλά μαθηματικά, τείνει να οδηγεί σε σύγχυση,ιατρικοποίηση, τρόπον τινά και εν τέλει απογοήτευση. Αυτά λειτουργούν, εννοούμε η εμμονή στη λεπτομέρεια της λεπτομέρειας, ως απόσπαση της προσοχής από τη δουλειά ενώπιον της οποίας βρίσκεται ο καθένας που αποσκοπεί στην πρόοδο. Έτσι, λοιπόν, συχνά αντί προόδου έχουμε στασιμότητα αν όχι ανάσχεση της.




Ποια' είναι, παρόλα αυτά, η δουλειά που απαιτείται να γίνει ώστε να επέλθει το προσδοκώμενο αποτέλεσμα;
Είναι, λοιπόν, αυτή καθεαυτή ,η ανθρώπινη φυσιολογία που επιτάσσει υψηλής έντασης προπονητικό στρες ως την πρώτη, απαραίτητη, αιτία μυϊκής ανάπτυξης, όμως, δεν είναι επαρκής από μόνη της για να επιφέρει προσαρμογές στο μυϊκό σύστημα. Είναι, επισης,μια διαχρονική τόλμη που αυτή καθεαυτή η δήλωση γίνεται από μέρους μας.
Ένα συγκεκριμένο χαρακτηριστικό της φυσιολογίας μας απαιτεί το προπονητικό στρες να είναι προσεκτικά ρυθμισμένο όσον αφορά στον όγκο και τη συχνότητα.
Αυτό είναι η περιορισμένη ικανότητα ανάρρωσης. Ο ανθρώπινος οργανισμός δεν έχει απεριόριστη ικανότητα ανοχής των εξαντλητικών αποτελεσμάτων υψηλού σωματικού στρες. Στην ουσία έχει περιορισμένο απόθεμα πόρων οι οποίοι συνιστούν την ικανότητα ανάρρωσης.
Έτσι, είναι,απλώς, λογικό να χρησιμοποιείς αυτό που υπάρχει σε περιορισμένο απόθεμα όσο πιο οικονομικά γίνεται.(Arthur Jones).
Μόνο βασισμένοι στη γνώση ότι το σώμα έχει περιορισμένη ικανότητα ανάρρωσης μπορεί κάποιος να κατανοήσει γιατί ο όγκος και η συχνότητα πρέπει να είναι προσεκτικά ρυθμισμένα.
Ξανά, εφόσον, αντιληφθούμε την έννοια της έντασης, αυτή είναι η δεύτερη πιο σημαντική έννοια στο σύνολο της επιστήμης της άσκησης. Στην ουσία το ζήτημα της ανάρρωσης ποτέ δεν έτυχε της προσοχής που του αρμόζει και γι' αυτό πολλοί από εσάς συνεχίζουν διαχρονικά να υπερπροπονουνται και να παραπονιούνται ταυτόχρονα για έλλειψη προόδου.
Είναι το σώμα που παράγει την ανάπτυξη όμως αυτό εάν του εξασφαλίσουμε επαρκή χρόνο ξεκούρασης ανεπηρέαστο από προπονηση.

Μία από τις κύριες πηγές σύγχυσης πάνω στο θέμα της συχνότητας οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι οι αθλητές δε συνειδητοποιούν πως επιπρόσθετα με το τοπικό αποτέλεσμα που προκαλείται στη μυϊκή ομάδα που γυμνάστηκε, υπάρχει και ένα συστημικό αποτέλεσμα κόπωσης του οργανισμού. Πρέπει λοιπόν κάποιος να ξεκουραστεί αρκετά μεταξύ των προπονήσεων ώστε να αναρρώσει τόσο η μυϊκή ομάδα που δούλεψε εντατικά όσο και τα υπόλοιπα υποστηρικτικά συστήματα της μυϊκής προσπάθειας.
Δηλαδή, καρδιαγγειακό, σκελετικό, μεταβολικό, ορμονικό και κυρίως νευρικό.

*Ας εξετάσουμε,σε αυτό το σημείο,τις μυϊκές προσαρμογές στην Αναερόβια προπονηση, πριν συνεχίσουμε την ανάλυση.*

Γνωρίζουμε,με επάρκεια, ότι ο μυϊκός ιστός δεν είναι αμετάβλητος, αντίθετα χαρακτηρίζεται από μεγάλη πλαστικότητα. Η πλαστικότητα αυτή εκδηλώνεται στο μέγιστο βαθμό με προπονηση προοδευτικής αντίστασης και μπορεί, να εκφραστεί με *τρεις διαφορετικούς τρόπους.*

1. Υπερτροφία των μυϊκών ινών, όπου αυξάνεται το μέγεθος τους.
2. Υπερπλασία των μυϊκών ινών, όπου αυξάνεται ο αριθμός τους.
3. Μετατροπή των μυϊκών ινών, όπου το ένα είδος μετασχηματίζεται σε άλλο.

*1. Υπερτροφία Ινών.*
Έχει αποδειχθεί πειραματικά ότι με την προπόνηση προκαλείται σημαντική αύξηση της εγκάρσιας επιφάνειας των μυϊκών ινών. Η αύξηση της εγκάρσιας επιφάνειας του μυός εξαρτάται..από την ΈΝΤΑΣΗ της προπόνησης, δηλαδή το έργο που παράγεται στη μονάδα του χρόνου (Ισχύς) και όχι από τη συνολική Ποσότητα του έργου. Η μεγέθυνση αυτή αποδίδεται στην αύξηση του αριθμού και του μεγέθους των μυονηματιων της ακτίνης και της μυοσινης.
Πόση προπονηση απαιτείται για να προκληθεί μυϊκή υπερτροφία?
.. Φαίνεται ότι η έντονη προπόνηση αντίστασης ακόμη και αν εκτελεστεί για μία φορά προκαλεί πρωτεϊνοσύνθεση που συμβάλλει στην υπερτροφία.(Phillips 1997-2000).

Πηγή: Εργοφυσιολογια Κλεισούρα-κεφ. Προσαρμογές στην προπόνηση αντίστασης σελ.524.

*2. Υπερπλασία Ινών.*
Με την προπόνηση αντίστασης προκαλείται αύξηση του αριθμού των μυϊκών ινών. Αρχικά πιστεύαμε ότι η μεγέθυνση του μυός οφείλεται αποκλειστικά σε υπερτροφία. Σήμερα, επικρατεί η αντίληψη ότι η Έντονη προπόνηση αντίστασης προκαλεί και υπερπλασία,η οποία αποδίδεται σε "σχίσιμο"των μυϊκών ινών ταχείας συστολής. Τα μυϊκά κύτταρα, δηλαδή, έχουν την ικανότητα να ανοίγουν στα δύο,να διαχωρίζονται σε θυγατρικά και στη συνέχεια να αναπτύσσονται σε λειτουργικές μυϊκές ίνες αποκτώντας τα χαρακτηριστικά των μυϊκών ινών. Στην ανάπλαση αυτή των νέων ινών καταλυτικό ρόλο παίζουν τα δορυφορικά κύτταρα με τις μυογονες τους ιδιότητες.

*3. Μετατροπή Ινών.*
Έρευνες έδειξαν ότι με την προπόνηση αυξάνεται το ποσοστό των ινών ταχείας συστολής 2α(οξειδωγλυκολυτικες)σε βάρος των ινών τύπου 2b( γλυκολυτικες). Φαίνεται δηλαδή ότι οι ίνες ταχείας συστολής 2x αποτελούν μία δεξαμενή για τις ίνες 2a, αφού μετασχηματίζονται σε αυτές με Έντονη προπόνηση.
Η επιστράτευση των μυϊκών ινών έχει ως εξής: Σε χαμηλής έντασης δράσεις συμμετέχουν κυρίως ίνες βραδείας συστολής. Αντίθετα σε έντονες προσπάθειες επιστρατεύονται οι ίνες ταχείας συστολής.



*Κατηγοριοποίηση μυϊκών ινών.*
*Διακρίνουμε τρεις διαφορετικούς τύπους μυϊκών ινών.*
- Ίνες βραδείας συστολής (τύπου 1).
- Ίνες ταχείας συστολής ( τύπου 2a).
- Ίνες ταχείας συστολής (τύπου 2b).

Άρα, διακρίνουμε τις οξειδωτικές ή βραδείας συστολής με χαρακτηριστικο την ανοχή στον κάματο κατάλληλες για αερόβια δραστηριότητα (χαμηλής έντασης/μεγάλης διάρκειας- αντοχή). Έχουμε τις μυϊκές ίνες ταχείας συστολής που διακρίνονται με τη σειρά τους σε δύο κατηγορίες: τις οξειδωγλυκολυτικες (2a) που είναι ημι-ανθεκτικες στον κάματο και έχουμε και τις ίνες ταχείας συστολής (2b), αμιγώς γλυκολυτικες- αναερόβια γλυκολυση που χαρακτηρίζονται για ελάχιστη ανοχή στον κάματο και είναι κατάλληλες αποκλειστικά για μυϊκό έργο υψηλής έντασης και μικρής διάρκειας, επιστρατεύονται μόνο σε έντονες προσπάθειες.
Εδώ κλείνουμε για την ώρα και θα επανέλθουμε στο θέμα με το επόμενο κείμενο που θα αφορά τις παράπλευρες προσαρμογές και το σύνδρομο της υπερπροπονησης και την αποκατάσταση.

*Πηγές:*
Ύλη σεμιναρίων Μανώλης Καραμανλακης.
Εργοφυσιολογια Κλεισούρα.
"Super Training"- Mike Mentzer .

----------

